# Hand raised pigeon needs a home...Michigan



## jennapigeon (May 15, 2006)

Hi,

I am looking for a home for my pidge. I hand raised him from about a week old. He is tame and friendly. He has a leg that is a little bent, but it does not really affect him. My husband has allergies and is getting tired of me "putting my bird before him". Pidge Love as I call him has never been outside and is my baby. I would love to find him a good loving home. I am in south eastern Mi. I would prefer not to ship him........but will if I have to. Please email me if interested. He is a really special guy 


Jenna


----------



## fantail_lover (Jun 24, 2008)

have you found a home for him yet i live in southwest michagan in hartford


----------



## Crobbins (Nov 2, 2011)

Did you find him a home yet? Contact me if you have not please. I have a hand raised pigeon named pretty bird and would like another one for a companion.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Crobbins said:


> Did you find him a home yet? Contact me if you have not please. I have a hand raised pigeon named pretty bird and would like another one for a companion.


This post is over 3 years old......Hopefully she got rid of the husband and kept the bird......I would have


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Msfreebird said:


> This post is over 3 years old.....*.Hopefully she got rid of the husband and kept the bird......I would have*



LOL...that's what I was thinking!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Charis said:


> LOL...that's what I was thinking!


LOL, Actually......that's what I DID


----------

